# iPad Air : Effacer les Doublons photos



## Peter007 (5 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,
les doublons photos sur "Photos" et "PS Express" ne peuvent pas être effacés.
J'ai pu voir qu'il convenait de se synchroniser avec iTunes, et que malgré tout, il y avait des difficultés. comment faire ?
La légende d'Apple convivial serait-t-elle dans les chaussettes ? Excusez le mauvais esprit.

Peter007.


----------

